# anyone Mix Dry Sub with just HFCS



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

Ultra bee dry calls for 12lbs sugar/20 lbs hfcs 15 plbs dry sub. Has anyone made a patty with just hfcs and skipped the granulated sugar? I called mann lake and asked how important the sugar was and they said very important... However they could have other interests or reason for adding the sugar. I made up a 60 lb batch with recepie and one with just hfcs. I dont think they have been on the hives long enough yet for me to get a good comparison on consumption.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

I never add sugar. Just mix some ultrabee and syrup in a wheelbarrow and shovel it on to the hives. I try to mix it as wet as I can without having it drip between the frames. Bees consume it quickly.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

Allen Martens said:


> I never add sugar. Just mix some ultrabee and syrup in a wheelbarrow and shovel it on to the hives. I try to mix it as wet as I can without having it drip between the frames. Bees consume it quickly.


wow thank you for the input! I think it must be marketing if sugar really isnt that crucial. I will be checking my patties monday to see consumption vs recipe and straight hfcs.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

HFCS is all I mix into mine. No water or sugar added.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

FYI: http://megabee.com/about.html

You might take a look at How To Mix MegaBee instructions.

Regards,
Ernie.


----------

